# Best places to find Music Scores?



## 4/4player (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello Everyone!,

I Want to be a Orchestra Conductor someday ..so I study scores when I'm not busy....Does anybody know a good dealer or Website that Sells Music scores? I really don't care about the music piece, but As long as I can get a score to add to my collection! I currently have scores for some pieces of Tchaikovsky,Mozart, and Vivaldi. I look forward to your feedback! 

Thank you very much for your time!,
4/4player


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

You could try looking on Amazon for Dover Miniature scores. The ones I got were reasonably priced, and despite their size, they are quite easy to follow. Also, the Norton scores are a good choice because they give you an added bonus of critical reviews and an analysis of each work, though I'm not sure what the prices for these are.


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

Try some of these for free online scores. The first two are mostly solo piano pieces, but there should be a few orchestral works in there too.

http://www.sheetmusicarchive.net/

http://www.mutopiaproject.org/index.html

http://www.gutenberg.org/wiki/Main_Page


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

https://www.musicaneo.com/


----------

